# Sealing up a craftsman 113 TS for better dust collection



## ny700 (May 23, 2015)

So I am currently rehabbing an old 113 craftsman that my father in law gave me. With the motor drive out the back I was wondering what methods people are using to seal it up for more effective dust collection?

I think I'm going to convert it into a bit of a hybrid cabinet saw. Currently I have a 4'x8' work bench with a melamine top I think I'm going to notch out and incorporate the TS into. And the. Add a Vega fence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

I have a 113 Craftsman Contractor Saw. I found some ideas for enclosing it for dust control/collection. I enclosed the bottom and added a dust collection port to it. I built a box around the motor....it bolts to the back of the saw. The top of the box serves as an outfeed table. The top of the box needs to be high enough so that the saw can be tilted to 45 degrees without hitting the top of the box.
The back of the box should be removable for belt changing etc. It does have some ventilation holes for good cooling air flow to the motor......I used perforated hardboard for the back. Also seal up all other small holes. I use some magnetic sheets to cover the hole in the front of the saw that allows the blade tilt. I also did a shop made over the blade dust collector. Both the under saw and over blade hoses are hooked up to a dust collector.


As part of your rehab consider upgrading the pulleys, adding PALS for blade alignment, add a link belt, upgrade the fence.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I bought a dust collector "bag" that hangs under the saw and attaches to the base/stand with Velcro. It has a 2-1/2" port on the bottom to hook into a shop vac. I sealed the motor side (somewhat crudely) with a piece of cardboard with slots cut for the belt and motor mount. I'll try to get a picture of it posted tomorrow.


----------



## nathan3553 (Oct 18, 2021)

JIMMIEM said:


> I have a 113 Craftsman Contractor Saw. I found some ideas for enclosing it for dust control/collection. I enclosed the bottom and added a dust collection port to it. I built a box around the motor....it bolts to the back of the saw. The top of the box serves as an outfeed table. The top of the box needs to be high enough so that the saw can be tilted to 45 degrees without hitting the top of the box.
> The back of the box should be removable for belt changing etc. It does have some ventilation holes for good cooling air flow to the motor......I used perforated hardboard for the back. Also seal up all other small holes. I use some magnetic sheets to cover the hole in the front of the saw that allows the blade tilt. I also did a shop made over the blade dust collector. Both the under saw and over blade hoses are hooked up to a dust collector.
> 
> 
> As part of your rehab consider upgrading the pulleys, adding PALS for blade alignment, add a link belt, upgrade the fence.


Would you mind to share pictures of this if you still have the saw? I'm looking to update my saw with some sort of box. THANKS!


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

I'll take some pictures. I'll also see if I can find the original articles that I based my design on.


----------

